# I Have Located a 3rd NCEES Sample Exam for Mechanical (1995)



## JoeysVee (Jul 24, 2009)

I now have the 2008, 2001 and the 1995 versions of the Mechanical NCEES sample exams. Does anyone know if they made others since 1995 or is that the only 3 versions? I don't really want anything any older than 1995 since the format is much more different.

Thanks!

:th_rockon:


----------



## Agg97 (Jul 24, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I now have the 2008, 2001 and the 1995 versions of the Mechanical NCEES sample exams. Does anyone know if they made others since 1995 or is that the only 3 versions? I don't really want anything any older than 1995 since the format is much more different.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :th_rockon:


I only had 2008 and 2001. Back in 1995, the test was hand-written problems instead of multiple choice, so I'm not sure how much that sample exam (or any before it) will help you.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 24, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> I only had 2008 and 2001. Back in 1995, the test was hand-written problems instead of multiple choice, so I'm not sure how much that sample exam (or any before it) will help you.



The morning was 10 essay questions (choose 4) but the afternoon was multiple choice so yeah it will be a big help but any before that wouldn't be. The 1995 sample exam has 100 sample multiple choice questions in it! That's 100 more multiple choice NCEES questions and solutions, so between the 3 NCEES Sample Exams I have about 460 NCEES sample multiple choice problems and solutions (including what's on the 2001 CD)!

You are right in that anything before 1995 will not be of much value, that's why I asked about sample exams after 1995.


----------



## buick455 (Jul 27, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I now have the 2008, 2001 and the 1995 versions of the Mechanical NCEES sample exams. Does anyone know if they made others since 1995 or is that the only 3 versions? I don't really want anything any older than 1995 since the format is much more different.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :th_rockon:


I also have the 2001 and 2008 edition. I am curently working the problems in the 2001 CD.

Where did you get the 1995 edition and what exactly is it called? I will see if I can find one as I am looking for more NCEES type problems as they are the best to use for preparation.


----------



## patioshep (Jul 27, 2009)

Is there much difference between 2001 and 2008 editions? I have 2001. Wondering if it is worth buying. Thanks


----------



## buick455 (Jul 27, 2009)

patioshep said:


> Is there much difference between 2001 and 2008 editions? I have 2001. Wondering if it is worth buying. Thanks


They are different problems and the problems are in both SI and US customary units. I Bought it and borrowed the 2001 edition. Note: There is no disc with the new edition.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 27, 2009)

Not what you are asking for, but I did find in a closet the basically untouched MERM 10th edition from 1998, Lindeburg's Sample Examination 3rd edition from 1998 and the Solutions Manual for that sample exam, just gathering dust.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 28, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Not what you are asking for, but I did find in a closet the basically untouched MERM 10th edition from 1998, Lindeburg's Sample Examination 3rd edition from 1998 and the Solutions Manual for that sample exam, just gathering dust.


Paul, you are talking about the MERM sample exam....the people above are talking about the NCEES sample exams.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 28, 2009)

patioshep said:


> Is there much difference between 2001 and 2008 editions? I have 2001. Wondering if it is worth buying. Thanks


Yes it is worth buying if you can find it....I don't think you can buy the 2001 or 1995 NCEES samplle exams anymore. The only one for sale now is the 2008 NCEES sample exam. You gotta find someone you know that has the older ones or find someone on here that is finished with theirs and will sell them to you.

You may want to check ebay or start a new thread asking for one in the yard sale section of this forum.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 28, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Paul, you are talking about the MERM sample exam....the people above are talking about the NCEES sample exams.


Joey, I know that I was talking about the MERM and you were talking about the NCEES, that is why my first words where - "Not what you are asking for..." I posted just in case you were interested in the MERM.


----------



## ekd (Sep 23, 2009)

Where are you guys finding these? I ordered the 2008 one from NCEES, but I'd LOVE to get my hands on some older ones. Shoot me a PM if you can point me in the right direction. Or share.


----------



## JoeysVee (Sep 24, 2009)

ekd said:


> Where are you guys finding these? I ordered the 2008 one from NCEES, but I'd LOVE to get my hands on some older ones. Shoot me a PM if you can point me in the right direction. Or share.



The old ones are becoming more difficult to find. Ask around here and see if someone will sell you an old one or ask around at the place you work. That's what I did and I've located the 1995, 2001 exams and bought the 2008 exam. These are the best way to study!


----------



## buick455 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have worked the 1995, 2001 and 2008 problems. I will be going back and work them again soon. I am currently working the Lineburg chapter problems which are fairly long. The NCEES 2001 edition also has a disk and sample mini exam which are timed and I have all of them as well. As my afternoon is MD so I have not work all of the afternoon fluids, thermo and HVAC problems in the 2001 and 2008 books but if I have time I will work them as well.


----------

